# UK citizens have to exchange their existing registration document for a new one?



## foggie (Jul 9, 2016)

This appears to say UK citizens registered as resident in Italy have to exchange their existing registration document for a new one and refers to article 19 of the agreement (Issuing of residence documents during the transition period)

Diritti dei cittadini in caso di ratifica dell’accordo di recesso entro il 31 gennaio 2020 | www.governo.it

It doesn't make clear as far as I can see what happens after the transition period.

Anyone have further knowledge or views on this?


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I don'T know if there is anything after this draft here on the EU site, but I would look for the English version to really understand what is being said - good luck.


----------



## foggie (Jul 9, 2016)

Johnsons watered down version of May's WA was debated last night with votes on amendments to protect EU citizens rights after Brexit. The results of the three most important being:

Amendment to WA giving EU citizens resident before exit right to permanent residence.
Defeated 342/252

Amendment to WA ensuring EU citizens don't miss registering as UK citizens due to the high fee. 
Defeated 341/255

Amendment to WA establishing a right to appeal settled status decisions.
Defeated 343/251 (one chance and no appeal!!!)

This looks to me like a hostile and unwelcoming environment for an EU citizen to find themselves in the UK and wondering if there might be a backlash in other EU countries against Brit immigrants?


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

It was always going to be a little more difficult when the UK left the EU. However it will be no worse than it is for none EU citizens now living in Italy. We know many Americans and Canadians living in the country and they have done for years without any major problems.


----------



## foggie (Jul 9, 2016)

That sounds comforting Geordie, balances out the negativity echoing around in the UK atm.


----------

